# Politische Karten mit Google Maps



## kapfe89 (14. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne mit Google Maps folgende Karten erstellen:
http://www.phil.uni-sb.de/~jakobs/wwwartikel/teststudy/usa.gif
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...utschland.svg/443px-Karte_Deutschland.svg.png

Ist dies möglich? 
Also Google Maps Karten, die nur die Landesgrenzen, bzw. die Grenzen zw. bundesländern anzeigen, ohne Daten zu zeigen.

Oder gibt es eine Google Maps Alternative, die das kann?

Danke und Grüsse,
Martin


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. September 2010)

Moin,

schau dir mal das an 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc546353.aspx


----------



## kapfe89 (14. September 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort,

ich habe das gefunden:
http://maps.cloudmade.com/?lat=51.508315&lng=-0.124712&zoom=6&styleId=20760

Ich probier beides mal aus und wäge dann ab, was sich für meine Zwecke am Besten eignet.

Danke,
Martin


----------

